# Top Fitness Trainer



## Eazy (Sep 11, 2010)

Zuzana is a top fitness trainer after you watch some of her vids im sure you will agree. 
The routines and repetitions are all explaned clearly.
No machines to hide under the bed.
Go anywhere and use this good link.
Diet and other info on fitness.
http://www.youtube.com/user/charliejames1975#p/a/u/1/1Ac1fgeoNCA


----------



## Omar B (Sep 11, 2010)

Yeah, I'm subscribed to her.  If you wanna see something insane, Google Susana Spears, it was the name she went by when she used to do porn.  She had black hair then and wasn't as fit but you would be surprised.

Really hot girl.


----------



## Eazy (Sep 11, 2010)

No i wasn't aware of that but shes on my friend list with youtube and i use the fittness routines She trains Madona and other stars like Lady Gaga etc has a good subscriber count and ive looked at other but they are in gyms etc.
I founder her workouts good becuse they dont require alot of tools, a mat and timer is all you need for most she shows how to improvise for others. Yeah like all those sorts of trainers she maybe a bit vain and like to show her body a bit. But go to any regular gym you'll see similar. Thanks for your repley. Oh and extra info.


----------



## Omar B (Sep 11, 2010)

She likes to show off her body, because it's her business ... and her previous business too.  She has tried to distance herself from her pat though, going by a different name and all, but you can't hide anything on the internet.

I'm all for training gym-less though so I find her stuff decent.  I'm more of a body-weight, isometrics, dynamic tension guy though.


----------

